# Mac lipstick for nw47-nw50



## chocoheart (Dec 16, 2013)

Are there any mac lipsticks for very dark skin? What do you recommend?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 16, 2013)

I do NOT mean this to sound harsh or sarcastic, but what exactly is lipstick for very dark skin? Are you needing it to have enought pigment to show against your skin? Are there colors you ae uncomfortable with and so have decided they are not for very dark skin (btw NW50 is not "very dark") Please tell us more if you want help - what kind of lipstick do you like? Matte, creamy, sheer, very pigmented? MAC makes all of these, and it's just about your preference. Do you like a certain color family? Are you looking for your perfect nude? Are there colors you will NOT wear? Let us know that so we don't waste your time with suggestions. The ladies here are adventurous.


----------



## chocoheart (Dec 16, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I do NOT mean this to sound harsh or sarcastic, but what exactly is lipstick for very dark skin? Are you needing it to have enought pigment to show against your skin? Are there colors you ae uncomfortable with and so have decided they are not for very dark skin (btw NW50 is not "very dark") Please tell us more if you want help - what kind of lipstick do you like? Matte, creamy, sheer, very pigmented? MAC makes all of these, and it's just about your preference. Do you like a certain color family? Are you looking for your perfect nude? Are there colors you will NOT wear? Let us know that so we don't wate your time with suggestions. The ladies here are adventurous.


  I don't mind any color. It can have any finish. I just want to start my mac lipstick collection and not look crazy or ashy lipped. I want a lipstick that looks good straight out of the tube and I don't have to blend the color with lip liner.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 16, 2013)

chocoheart said:


> I don't mind any color. It can have any finish. I just want to start my mac lipstick collection and not look crazy or ashy lipped. I want a lipstick that looks good straight out of the tube and I don't have to blend the color with lip liner.


  Not for the faint of heart but I think every woman of color should have Ruby Woo, Diva and Lady Danger. Those are matte, which is my favorite finish for the wear time. And, since you are just starting out, you should grab Heroine (also matte) when it is re-launched. That will give you red, coral and purple shades. Nudes are more subjective but you can look at Yash, Mehr and Velvet Teddy but I warn you that many of the nudes might require a lip liner to clean up.  All the shades I mentioned here are mattes - hopefully someone else can chime in with some other finishes.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 16, 2013)

chocoheart said:


> Are there any mac lipsticks for very dark skin? What do you recommend?


  Rebel Heroine Violetta Siss


----------



## busybee (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm MAC NW50 and Touch is my fave nude lipstick...no liner, just apply and go.  I'm actually NOT a fan of Ruby Woo.  My fave red was Deeply Adored from the Marilyn Monroe collection.  Rebel is also a must have.


----------



## gina12345 (Dec 18, 2013)

All of the Viva Glams except #2, Touch, Polished Up, Capricious, Partyline are good to start


----------



## indiekicks (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd also like to throw in a vote for Ruby Woo, my all-time favorite red. I've never seen it look bad on ANYONE regardless of skin tone, pretty much all complaints are about its texture -- which is quite drying, to be honest. However I'm more than willing to put up with it because I love the look of a real _matte _matte and how there's no transfer and constant need for touch-ups (I hate that in any lipstick, another reason I tend to prefer mattes).

  Diva and Media are also good.


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 24, 2013)

I just found this post from TheStyleAndBeautyDoc, who says she is NW47:

http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor....lth-makeup-hair/makeup/50-shades-of-lipstick/

  This may be a good starting point!


----------



## Abena Kwatemaa (Aug 25, 2014)

I just stumbled across this...I know your struggle too. So just sharing what I found:

  Below is copied from this weblink: http://rutheblogger.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/mac-lipstick-must-haves-part-two.html

*Dark to Darkest Skins - NC45 NC50 NC55 NW45 NW50 NW55 NW58*
I LOVE DARK SKINS! I love the warmth, the glow, the versatility. I love when I meet a client for the first time and they fall into the darkest of MAC foundations. I have always loved these skin tones, your skin is just amazing. So many colours flatter you, and you are lucky in the fact, that only one or two are needed to make such an impact.

Natural colours on you.
*Jubilee *- This is a lustre. Goes a soft glossy peach / beige nude on most dark skins. Remember try first.
*Midimauve* - Again a Lustre. Very sheer, has flecks of Gold through it.
*Naked Paris* - Plummy Lustre. Looks Glossy on. 
*Freckltone *- Nude, peach. Lustre/Glossy
*Sophisto* - I think this is also a Lustre, Its always out of stock when I visit. Popular. Nude brown.

All the above colours come out nude on warmer skins. Again, with the warmth of some lips they can go lighter. None of the above colours are matte. So they wont go an ashy. grey tone, but still try them. 
I use alot of these colours on warmer lip colours with *MAC Chesnut* lipliner, and it looks gorgeous.

Other colours to seriously consider:

*Ruby woo* - This colour suits everyone, but I absolutely love this on a darker skin. A fave of Rhianna
*Girl about Town* - Yum, this looks amazing on you.
*Nikki Minaj Viva Glam Pink or Candy Yum yum*. They can both go a little more towards the pale pink depending on the depth of you natural lip colour. Team it up with *MAC Magenta* lipliner to add warmth and definition.
*Dubbonet *- Amplified, glossy. Deep plum colour.
*Rebel *- Ooooooh ya. Just try it....
*Hang Up* - Red/ purple. Glossy and rich


----------



## amillion (Aug 25, 2014)

I am nw55. I wear almost any color in mac. Favorites are pinks and fuschias, reds, purples.

  Kelly Yum Yum
  Violetta
  Pleasurebomb
  Riri Woo
  Touch
  Heroine
  Pure Heroine
  Rebel
  Impassioned
  Girl about town.

  Sigh theres too many for me to list


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 26, 2014)

Abena Kwatemaa said:


> I just stumbled across this...I know your struggle too. So just sharing what I found:  Below is copied from this weblink: http://rutheblogger.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/mac-lipstick-must-haves-part-two.html  [COLOR=222222]*Dark to Darkest Skins - NC45 NC50 NC55 NW45 NW50 NW55 NW58*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]I LOVE DARK SKINS! I love the warmth, the glow, the versatility. I love when I meet a client for the first time and they fall into the darkest of MAC foundations. I have always loved these skin tones, your skin is just amazing. So many colours flatter you, and you are lucky in the fact, that only one or two are needed to make such an impact.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Natural colours on you.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Jubilee *[/COLOR][COLOR=222222]- This is a lustre. Goes a soft glossy peach / beige nude on most dark skins. Remember try first.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Midimauve*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] - Again a Lustre. Very sheer, has flecks of Gold through it.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Naked Paris*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] - Plummy Lustre. Looks Glossy on. [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Freckltone *[/COLOR][COLOR=222222]- Nude, peach. Lustre/Glossy[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Sophisto*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] - I think this is also a Lustre, Its always out of stock when I visit. Popular. Nude brown.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]All the above colours come out nude on warmer skins. Again, with the warmth of some lips they can go lighter. None of the above colours are matte. So they wont go an ashy. grey tone, but still try them. [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]I use alot of these colours on warmer lip colours with [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*MAC Chesnut*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] lipliner, and it looks gorgeous.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Other colours to seriously consider:[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Ruby woo*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] - This colour suits everyone, but I absolutely love this on a darker skin. A fave of Rhianna[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Girl about Town*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] - Yum, this looks amazing on you.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Nikki Minaj Viva Glam Pink or Candy Yum yum*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222]. They can both go a little more towards the pale pink depending on the depth of you natural lip colour. Team it up with [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*MAC Magenta*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] lipliner to add warmth and definition.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Dubbonet *[/COLOR][COLOR=222222]- Amplified, glossy. Deep plum colour.[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Rebel *[/COLOR][COLOR=222222]- Ooooooh ya. Just try it....[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]*Hang Up*[/COLOR][COLOR=222222] - Red/ purple. Glossy and rich[/COLOR]





amillion said:


> I am nw55. I wear almost any color in mac. Favorites are pinks and fuschias, reds, purples.  Kelly Yum Yum Violetta Pleasurebomb Riri Woo Touch Heroine Pure Heroine Rebel Impassioned Girl about town.  Sigh theres too many for me to list


  :agree: and I'm NW50


----------



## L281173 (Aug 29, 2014)

I am an Nw45.  Some of my favorites are Fresh Moroccan, violetta, up the amp, ruby woo, fresh brew, shitaki, vegas volt, girl about town, and strength.


----------



## loislane007 (Aug 31, 2014)

I am NW45 and I love:
  Touch
  Rebel
  Diva
  Ruby Woo
  Up The Amp
  Hug Me
  Viva Glam I III IV V
  Media


----------

